# routers and wheelchairs



## DocHerb (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been watching Router workshop since Aug 2000, about two weeks before my doctor told me that I needed to use a wheelchair. (I suffered a spinal cord injury that showed progressive deterioration; otherwise I am fine.) Now at last I am getting serious about using the router and I enjoy it very much, but the wheelchair gets in the way. Anyone have any suggestions for modification of the router table or stand or anything else to make it easier for me? Thanks very much


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome th-alton to the forums. I made my router table onto a workstation so that I can sit at because some leg problems can't stand for to long. So I made my router table 28" high so I can sit at it. Works great for short stuff a little combersome for the longer woodworking though but I make it work for me. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

Welcome Th-alton to the board. I should think the design of the routerworkshop table could be made to work for you. Or any benchtop unit as well.
The base could be configured so you could roll your chair under it and be able to reach across the table. The hobby is too much fun to let a physical challenge interfer.
I am sorry the name escapes me now, but in addition to this forum there is one you may want to seek out. I know there is a woodworking forum dedicated to the physically challenged. If I remember it I`ll post it later.


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

Th-Alton: Here is the link I mentioned. I think everyone here will do what they can to help and advise you. However this linked forum has people with your challenges and may have ideas that I might not think of.
http://www.ableworkshop.com/


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

That was an amazing web site. Even for someone without these challenges, I really enjoyed seeing how our hobby has no limitations. Thanks for the link. -Derek


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link Jim Iowa.


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey no problem guys! One never really know where this journey through life is going to take us.Having spent 1 month out of every 4 from age 7-14 at University Hospitals in Iowa City one thing I learned is no matter how bad you think you might have it.
There are others out there with a tougher hand to play.
After fracuring a vertebre in my lower back 7 yrs ago, I have been working hard to stay in good enough shape to fight off arthuritis, part of which was dropping 25 lbs this year to get down to 160 lbs. I try to help where I can.


----------



## DocHerb (Aug 19, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for the very warm welcome. Jim-Iowa, I especially want to thank you for the linkd to ableworkshop. You are absolutely right: working with a router is far too much fun and to rewarding to let things like wheelchairs to get in the way. I hope very much this thread can continue and inspire people. 

Again, my very warmest thanks.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

th-alton on that site I found another site for people with disabilities. Here's the site with you want to check it out. 
www.chippypah-workshop.co.uk .


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi i have a custom built work bench that my roll around chair will fit under w/ me sitting in it.

Because of lower back problems and it works GREAT


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I am th-alton; something happened that caused me to lose access to the Router Forums using that name, so I re-registered using my current name. 
I have had a difficult 2 years due to injuries but hope to return to active router work shortly. I have ideas and I fully intend to do photo-shoots.
David, if you can post pictures, they would be most welcomed.
I note that you have only recently joined, so please allow me to welcome you to the Router Forums.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Th-alton,

Also be aware that General tools makes a whole series of "big iron" pwer tools designed for people in wheelchairs. Also, Oneway makes a lathe designed for use while setting.

There are posts on both in this section of the forum; you may need to scroll back a bit.

Jim


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wood Magazine in the September 2011 edition showed how a disabled veteran modified his entire shop to be wheelchair accessible. He tells of some of the modifications he made for his complete workshop.
George


----------

